# Happy Birthday Shark



## Geo (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jeff!!

I hope you have a great birthday. 

Please be well soon.


----------



## kurtak (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday :!: 

Kurt


----------



## artart47 (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy birthday my friend!
Wow! It's been a year already. Hope you're back to "good as new" and things are going well for you and yours!
artart47


----------



## maynman1751 (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday Brother! Get better soon! Have a great day.


----------



## butcher (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shark!

Dave


----------



## Shark (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 
Spent part of the day with my dad before he has to leave again, I don't get to do that very often and rather enjoyed it.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 9, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SHARK!!! 8) 

Phil


----------

